# Forbes: PS4 versions of multiplats will be noticeably better than X1 games



## T-hug (Jun 17, 2013)

_In talking to a developer who wished to remain anonymous, gamers will see a difference on Day One when they compare third party PS4 games to Xbox One head-to-head. The developer told me the PS4 is 40 percent more powerful than Xbox One and games like Call of Duty Ghosts will be noticeably different out of the gate.

In the past, Xbox 360 games looked better out of the gate and over time PS3 games progressively improved to the point where games like The Last of Us and Beyond: Two Souls stand out even against some next gen titles. But if this differentiator holds true, not only will Xbox One games have DRM issues and no rental options and limited used game opportunities, the games won’t look as good as PS4 titles. That sounds like a perfect storm of negativity for the hardcore gamers.

This processing power issue also could be a potential reason behind the latest controversy that has emerged for Microsoft at E3, in which photos were taken of some Xbox One games running on Windows 7 PCs with NVIDIA graphics cards. Sony PS4 developers took to Twitter saying PS4 demos were running on PS4 dev kits. I know playing PS4 games behind closed doors that the PS4 was clearly visible as I played._

*Source - PS4 Sold Out At Amazon - Forbes*


----------



## ilman (Jun 17, 2013)

Even devs help Microsoft dig up the Xbone's grave.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 17, 2013)

Xbox Done? But seriously, can anybody tell me one positive thing about the Xbox One? O.o


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought MS stipulated that multiplat versions had to not be inferior on their system ( http://www.edge-online.com/news/microsoft-demands-simultaneous-multiplatform-releases/ mentions it). Has this changed?


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I thought MS stipulated that multiplat versions had to not be inferior on their system ( http://www.edge-online.com/news/microsoft-demands-simultaneous-multiplatform-releases/ mentions it). Has this changed?


 

Can't see where that says it can't be inferior.  It reads to me like it must have the same content and features and must release at the same time. Doesn't say anything about graphics fidelity or performance, even between the lines that I can make out.


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2013)

Sony really are on the ball with the PS4. It's the most powerful console, its cheaper than the Xbone, they haven't fucked up their used gaem policy, remote play might not be complete shit. Shit looks good for them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Can't see where that says it can't be inferior.  It reads to me like it must have the same content and features and must release at the same time. Doesn't say anything about graphics fidelity or performance, even between the lines that I can make out.



Possibly but on matters of high res textures, people claiming 60fps is necessary and whatever else along those lines being selling points it could get interesting.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 17, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Xbox Done? But seriously, can anybody tell me one positive thing about the Xbox One? O.o


 

If you wait until the system has been out for awhile, find and ask/bribe an XBox fanboy to add you as a "family member". Then you can mooch his old games.

That's about it.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2013)

The grave keeps on getting wider.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 17, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Xbox Done? But seriously, can anybody tell me one positive thing about the Xbox One? O.o


 
It has Forza 5 <3, some other good looking exclusives, but that's pretty much it. Nothing good about the console.


----------



## Obveron (Jun 17, 2013)

MS is paying BIG for exclusives. I despise MS's anti-competitive tactics, but this could be a differentiating factor that hurts the PS4.
It's great that PS4 will use less invasive DRM (it's up to the publishers, so we'll see), and be more powerful, but if MS gets wider support from publishers, that will matter to consumers.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well if they're trying to get exclusives they're pulling a ps3 which had a lot and didn't really prove that they were better in third party games. And it's a lot more 3rd party support that really helps a console out, so many people might be all over the ps4 this gen.


----------



## Osha (Jun 17, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Xbox Done? But seriously, can anybody tell me one positive thing about the Xbox One? O.o


 
It looks retro and I can put stuff on it.


----------



## abdelmajidtolba (Jun 17, 2013)

the superior thingy is just a load of bullcrap, it's a self intellectual masturbation to convince manufacturers.
for now screens or it didn't happen .
we're now up to seventh generation so this kiddy allegations will not work against us this time....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2013)

Why is this on the frontpage? Articles on Forbes can be submitted by anyone, there's no credibility there. You might as well be linking to some random Wordpress blog.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> Why is this on the frontpage? Articles on Forbes can be submitted by anyone, there's no credibility there. You might as well be linking to some random Wordpress blog.


 
You have to consider the fact that the XBox One's operating system _will_ take up more resources than the PS4's. Moreover, although both use the Jaguar infrastructure for the CPU, the Radeons embedded will both be customized, so there may be some substantial differences there. Additionally there's the question of memory management - the PS4 has GDDR5 memory, the XBox One has DDR3 with the addition of some embedded memory of various types to _"catch up"_. All these apparently _"minor"_ differences could very well shift the balance of power in terms of raw performance.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You have to consider the fact that the XBox One's operating system will take up more resources than the PS4's. Moreover, although both use the Jaguar infrastructure for the CPU, the Radeons embedded will both be customized, so there may be some substantial differences there. Additionally there's the question of memory management - the PS4 has GDDR5 memory, the XBox One has DDR3 with the addition of some embedded memory of various types to "catch up". All these apparently "minor" differences could very well shift the balance of power in terms of raw performance.


Let's wait until the systems actually release and we can compare games instead of drawing conclusions six months before launch. These differences may very well result in a noticeable difference in multiplats but it's too early to say.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 17, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Xbox Done? But seriously, can anybody tell me one positive thing about the Xbox One? O.o


 
Killer Instinct?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I thought MS stipulated that multiplat versions had to not be inferior on their system ( http://www.edge-online.com/news/microsoft-demands-simultaneous-multiplatform-releases/ mentions it). Has this changed?


 
That only applies to like features in the game, content and such.



Thug said:


> games like Call of Duty Ghosts will be noticeably different out of the gate.


 

See, whenever I hear Call of Duty Ghosts, I always think of:


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> Sony really are on the ball with the PS4. It's the most powerful console, its cheaper than the Xbone, they haven't fucked up their used gaem policy, remote play might not be complete shit. Shit looks good for them.


 
Finally! It will get loads of gaems 

but woah.. I cannot think of ONE single positive thing about the Xbone :/ Its like I gotta get to the point where I have to do PHD to realise what is good about Xbone.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Killer Instinct?


 

Ha ha, okay, jokester, let's stay serious now.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That only applies to like features in the game, content and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looool that!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 17, 2013)

Why can't I help but see some random internet troll whenever someone _anonymous _talks about how something is better than something else?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ha ha, okay, jokester, let's stay serious now.


 
It's not even being developed by Rare. It's their franchise, and the game finally comes back, and they're not even working on it. Though that could be a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It's not even being developed by Rare. It's their franchise, and the game finally comes back, and they're not even working on it. Though that could be a good thing I suppose.


 
Considering who's working on it, though...

Yeah, nothing to look forward to no matter how you slice it.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 17, 2013)

I preordered mine before this Launch Edition appeared on Amazon


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It's not even being developed by Rare. It's their franchise, and the game finally comes back, and they're not even working on it. Though that could be a good thing I suppose.


 
Would it really be a good thing if the current Rare was developing Killer Instinct though? This isn't the same Rare that a lot of us grew up with.

Most of the talent has already left and have moved onto bigger and better things. (Hopefully.)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 17, 2013)

Rock Raiyu said:


> Would it really be a good thing if the current Rare was developing Killer Instinct though? This isn't the same Rare that a lot of us grew up with.
> 
> Most of the talent has already left and have moved onto bigger and better things. (Hopefully.)


 
And Gahars pointed out, look at the developer working on it. They should have just gave the franchise to NetherRealm.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And Gahars pointed out, look at the developer working on it. They should have just gave the franchise to NetherRealm.


 
Yeah, I agree NetherRealm Studios would be the _perfect_ fit for a Killer Instinct game. Considering how brutal, crazy and fun Injustice and Mortal Kombat are, I don't think there is any other studio who could do the franchise justice.


----------



## Tylerrr (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't xbox one developers have access to a cloud for computing? I forget how strong they said it was.

As for exclusives, don't most xbox "exclusives" come out on pc too?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And Gahars pointed out, look at the developer working on it. They should have just gave the franchise to *NetherRealm*.



NEVER!!
I rather see it on Capcom's hands first!



Tylerrr said:


> Don't xbox one developers have access to a cloud for computing? I forget how strong they said it was.
> 
> As for exclusives, don't most xbox "exclusives" come out on pc too?



10x
Sony: "Of course the PS4 can do Could Computing"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> NEVER!!
> I rather see it on Capcom's hands first!


 
... Killer Instinct isn't a button combo game like Capcoms street fighter and such are. It's more like Mortal Kombat and Injustice. Capcom would over complicate the fucking system and it would suck.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 17, 2013)

Tylerrr said:


> Don't xbox one developers have access to a cloud for computing? I forget how strong they said it was.
> 
> As for exclusives, don't most xbox "exclusives" come out on pc too?


 
Cloud computing isn't as big as Microsoft is making it up to be. Don't be fooled by this "power of the cloud" business. You can't process something like AI and graphics to the cloud. That's not how it works.

As for whether or not most Xbox exclusives come out on PC...sometimes. But those are later on in the generation.


----------



## Tylerrr (Jun 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> 10x
> Sony: "Of course the PS4 can do Could Computing"


 
I figured.

Wow, honestly it doesn't really look like microsoft though this out. The 3 OS thing was retarded in the first place imo and it takes up way to much resources.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, I understood that the point behind the XBOne is that it can use the cloud of servers for some off-system rendering assistance. Of course any game that insists or requires this is going to need to be always-online, whether it's a single-player system or not. Microsoft's people estimate that the cloud could give it as much as a 3x boost over the console's own internal rendering power.

_Without_ the assistance of such cloud acceleration (however good it might be), then yes, the PS3's GPU would stand out stronger... but its GDDR5 RAM also means that its higher latency won't do any favors to the CPU.

Also let's put into perspective, Sony has promised a lot of things only to retroactively take them away or alter them later.

Let's see how many of these promises Sony chooses to remain good on by launch day... year one, two, and so on.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 18, 2013)

Rock Raiyu said:


> Cloud computing isn't as big as Microsoft is making it up to be. Don't be fooled by this "power of the cloud" business. You can't process something like AI and graphics to the cloud. That's not how it works.
> 
> As for whether or not most Xbox exclusives come out on PC...sometimes. But those are later on in the generation.


 

We are yet to see Forza 3, 4, GoW 2, 3, Judgment, Halo 3, ODST, Reach, 4 and many others on PC.

So no.

They only released Gears of War 1 and Halo 2 to promote GFWL, which failed.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 18, 2013)

natkoden said:


> We are yet to see Forza 3, 4, GoW 2, 3, Judgment, Halo 3, ODST, Reach, 4 and many others on PC.
> 
> So no.
> 
> They only released Gears of War 1 and Halo 2 to promote GFWL, which failed.


 
"Sometimes". PC did get Alan Wake and American Nightmare

Though I wouldn't be too optimistic about getting PC ports thinking about it..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2013)

anything is going to be better than the X1 this time because you'll actually own the other versions not renting them


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have one question does anyone know if Dead Rising 3 is a Xbox1 exclusive or not? if so its the ONE game I want on the Xbox1. I was excited for Killer Instinct till I realized who it was being made by.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I have one question does anyone know if Dead Rising 3 is a Xbox1 exclusive or not? if so its the ONE game I want on the Xbox1. I was excited for Killer Instinct till I realized who it was being made by.


 

It is at the moment, but honestly, everything they've shown so far is pretty lackluster.

All the ludicrous charm of the previous games seems to have been sucked bone dry; now it's just another, gritty zombie game. I think the developers have forgotten that Dead Rising was never about the zombies themselves - it was about all of the ridiculous things you could do to them with the plethora of tools at your disposal.

But hey, you can use your smart phone or tablet to call in an airstrike, because... well, because.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 18, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Xbox Done? But seriously, can anybody tell me one positive thing about the Xbox One? O.o


 

The best thing I can think of with all the DRM on the Xbox One is that if you have a "friend" over who also happens to have sticky fingers and decides to help him/herself to the latest Call of Duty from your shelf, you would at least gain the satisfaction of knowing they could not play said pilfered game. 

This concludes the only positive thing I can think of on my own, I could steal Penny Arcades idea "Microsoft made it really easy to decide what console to buy...."


----------



## natkoden (Jun 18, 2013)

Rock Raiyu said:


> "Sometimes". PC did get Alan Wake and American Nightmare
> 
> Though I wouldn't be too optimistic about getting PC ports thinking about it..


 

not even sometimes in this case

too sporadic


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 18, 2013)

I just wasted 5 minutes of my time reading the source article. aside from speculation and a re-hash of all the other E3 related XBO bashing that we've already heard 10x the central "news" in the article is information from a "developer" who wished to remain anonymous. Solid source there.

Do you know I'm quite honestly not familiar with one first party killer-app announced for the PS4, they might exist, but I've not heard about them. All I've heard is Sony slinging mud at someone else's efforts, either directly or through manipulation of the press.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That only applies to like features in the game, content and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh gosh I laughed so hard. I'm really really glad the people that made this had the sense to record swimming around outside the castle so there was no music in the background, just mario going sploop sploop


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not interested in any of the new consoles, but I don't see how anyone could choose the XBone over the PS4. XBone is a surveillance device intended to track and monitor your activity and report it back to Microsoft, PS4 is an actual gaming console.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2013)

Citing Forbes as a reputable source of videogame news....right. What's next, using Kotaku and 4Chan as infallible sources? Oh wait...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't know what's people's problem with this news.

The XBox One's OS will require more resources, will waste more RAM and will perform more tasks in the background, the XBox One's memory is slower and is more customized _(added embedded RAM to catch up with the PS4)_, it is using DDR3-grade memory for both system memory _and_ the memory for the GPU which is pretty _dang silly_ and will cause performance drops and at the end of the day, despite similar specs the PS4 will have the edge this generation whether people like it or not.

Said _"edge" _might not be noticable in the first wave of Next Generation games, but it will surface sooner or later. We've been through this last generation - originally XBox 360 games _"looked better"_ because it was easier to code for, but now games like _"Uncharted"_ and _"The Last of Us"_ give the 360 a run for its money - thing is that this time around, the PS4 is both more capable _and_ easier to code for than the One...


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 18, 2013)

The only benefit the Xbox One has is Crimson Dragon (Panzer Dragoon sequel)

*sniff* Why not on PS4


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know what's people's problem with this news.
> 
> The XBox One's OS will require more resources, will waste more RAM and will perform more tasks in the background, the XBox One's memory is slower and is more customized _(added embedded RAM to catch up with the PS4)_, it is using DDR3-grade memory for both system memory _and_ the memory for the GPU which is pretty _dang silly_ and will cause performance drops and at the end of the day, despite similar specs the PS4 will have the edge this generation whether people like it or not.
> 
> Said _"edge" _might not be noticable in the first wave of Next Generation games, but it will surface sooner or later. We've been through this last generation - originally XBox 360 games _"looked better"_ because it was easier to code for, but now games like _"Uncharted"_ and _"The Last of Us"_ give the 360 a run for its money - thing is that this time around, the PS4 is both more capable _and_ easier to code for than the One...


 
No one's refuting the hardware; people can't take Forbes seriously as a source of videogame information. Then again, this is the same forum who made a thread for rumors they read about on 4Chan.

People go to Kotaku, IGN, Nintendo Life, 1Up, etc for their gaming news, but Forbes? Who in their right mind would go there as opposed to other game-centric sites?


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Citing Forbes as a reputable source of videogame news....right. What's next, using Kotaku and 4Chan as infallible sources? Oh wait...


Well, that's because we _know_ Forbes Magazine is slanted to the point of not caring about video game news other than how it affects investors and fiscal reports.

_Forbes_ magazine does not care about gamers... but about profits and revenue and stuff like that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Well, that's because we _know_ Forbes Magazine is slanted to the point of not caring about video game news other than how it affects investors and fiscal reports.
> 
> _Forbes_ magazine does not care about gamers... but about profits and revenue and stuff like that.


 

Exactly. To mistake them as a reputable videogame source is laughable.


----------



## ordonezeddie07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Chary said:


> The grave keeps on getting wider.


who gave or where did you find those pictures at? cool


----------

